
Core Principles behind Raskins 'Archy - bootload
http://rchi.raskincenter.org/index.php?title=Core_Principles
======
euccastro
Too bad the THE/Archy project seems discontinued. Reminds me of Chris
Crawford's efforts in interactive fiction: very interesting and sound ideas
that aren't going anywhere because they depart too radically from what people
are used to.

